# Forum view cell widths



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In the new Forum View layout (e.g., the view for "Forum Operations Center", the column for "Thread / Thread Starter" is much wider than it used to be, resulting in the "Last Post" column being squished way over to the right. When I'm scanning a forum for new posts I'm interested in the last post time as much as the thread.

Could you resize the colums to give a little more width to the Last Post column? I surf in 1024 x 768 on a laptop.

Actually, it's worse on Subscribed Forums section of the User Control Panel. On this screen the Last Post column includes the thread title and it's really crammed together.


----------

